# any mandolin players around?



## astra-fergie (Apr 11, 2008)

hi there im failry new to the mandolin, been playing alot of reels and jigs but looking to start playing baroque style peices and recomendations


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Ever tried blue grass music. I live where the mandolin is played a lot. Certainly
I live in the bluegrass state of Kentucky. I know what classical music fans think
of bluegrass. But some of that came from classical folk music.
judy tooley


----------



## astra-fergie (Apr 11, 2008)

not my think really blue grass doesent intrest me, ive played a blue grass style instrument didnt like it i much prefere my bowl back


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I was also thinking of Italian music where the mandolin was played.
judy tooley


----------



## astra-fergie (Apr 11, 2008)

well ive been playing vivaldi, bach, and a few duets, although i want to form a smal italian group but its so hard to find and musicians in the area


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Methodistgirl said:


> I know what classical music fans think
> of bluegrass.


 You'd be surprised. I'm a classical music near-fanatic but I also love old bluegrass, honky-tonk, country, etc. (Doc Watson, Earl Scruggs, the Carter Family, Cash, Williams, Acuff, and the new Del McCoury Band). We aren't so narrow-minded as you think


----------



## astra-fergie (Apr 11, 2008)

know what you mean, but trying to find musicians is a night mare, and with the orchestras in the area being classical, thers no place for mandolin players


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Mandolin player here! Bluegrass and folk mostly, but I have tried Bach. The Cello Sonata G works ok...anything in G really! Lol


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Nine year old thread, but a good place to share performance dates for mandolin orchestra concerts, playing opportunities, and the like.


----------

